#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Wechselwirkung Lorazepam <--> Koffein >

## Sledge

Leide u.a. an einer stark ausgeprägten, langjährigen sozialen Angststörung. Gegenwärtig lediglich Einnahme von täglich 300 mg Venlafaxin am Morgen (Änderungen ab August, in den Semesterferien). Nehme - in Absprache mit zuständigem Arzt! - einmal die Woche zu unterschiedlichen Zwecken in Angesicht von Situationen, die durch die Soz.Phobie stark beeinträchtigt werden, 1-2,5 mg Lorazepam, da gegenwärtige Medikation auch nach langjähriger Konfrontationstherapie nicht ausreicht. Es liegt (noch?) keine Sucht bzw. Toleranz vor.  
Eine optimale *anxiolytische* Wirkung ist bei oben beschriebener Dosis gegeben, meist mit 1,5 oder 2 mg. Das Problem ist die *Sedierung*: Ab einem bestimmten Müdigkeitsgrad ist ein optimales Vorgehen in entspr. Situationen schwierig, wenn nicht gar unmöglich. 
Erfahrungsgemäß hebt die Einnahme einer ausreichenden, nicht zu hohen Menge an Koffein die sedierende Wirkung solcher Medikamente mehr oder minder auf. Meine Frage: Wie sieht es mit der anxiolytischen Wirkung von Benzodiazepinen (hier: Lorazepam) in Zusammenhang mit der Einnahme einer entsprechenden Koffeindosis (ca. 100 mg in Form eines Heißgetränks, also Kaffee - alternativ: Guarana) aus? Wird diese durch das Koffein ebenfalls aufgehoben oder bleibt sie erhalten?  
Vielen Dank im Voraus

----------


## Jula123

Genau du sagst es. Bei normalem Koffein-Verbrauch, also Kaffee od. Guarana gibt es in Zusammnhang mit Lorazepam keine gesundheitlichen Schädigungen bzw. wie du es richtig erwähnt hast hebt Koffein die sedierte Wirkung solcher Medikamenten auf bzw. werden die sedierenden Eigenschaften gemindert.
En Beispiel:  Bekommst Du Lorazepam zB gegen Angststörungen u. diese nehmen bei gleichzeitgem Konsum von Koffein zu, solltest Du den Koffein-Verbrauch unbedingt einstellen. Vernünftigerweise würde kein Arzt die Dosis erhöhen, nur damit Du weiterhin koffeinhaltige Getränke zu Dir nehmen kannst.
Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich generell aufpassen.

----------

